# Black Fire Fry for Sale!!!!



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Someone suggested I post my fry for sale in this section. So here is the deal. I know S&H is a huge problem for a lot of people, so I am offering 6 *unsexed* bettas for $8. I have three grow out tanks, I will pull two fish from each tank. This will give you a range from small, medium and large fry. Priority will be $17 and express $35. If you happen to live close to Ft. Leavenworth, KS, you are more than welcome to stop by and pick out your fish.

Please PM me only if you are serious. Thanks for looking.

If you want to see the fry from the beginning, you can click on this thread located in the breeding section. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=62320

A few of the fry that have come from this spawn.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that's an amazing deal!  really makes me wish i had the money and room. ;A; you've some beautiful fry there, and i'm sure they'll be snatched up quickly! x3


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I rather can't wait for you to sex them and sell them... I'm tempted to ask for a female or two.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Luimeril, I hope so to.

Burd, I can't hold them that long. Found out I have to go play soldier in the desert again. In other words, deploy for the fourth time. Trust me if I could I would hold onto these as long as possible.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

how much would it be for just one or two of them? x:


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> how much would it be for just one or two of them? x:


$2 each


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I love the male who's flaring in the middle...he's gonna be AMAZING when he grows up.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the little white on in the left-bottom corner's gonna be a stunner.


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

Luimeril - you should do it. I just got 2 and they are really cute.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i totally would, but i only have enough to pay for one fish. xD i can't even cover shipping right now. :d then, if i do, i'd be taking away from my New Computer Funds. Xd


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

My fry came yesterday so I took a few pics to show people  I have 2 in a 2.5 mini bow, and the other four are in net breeders. they were colored up last night but are all stripey again. if they don't color up in a few days I'll move them into a 10g I just took out of storage, although I'll probably do this anyway XD

The first photo is of a black copper fry all stripey(how they looked when they arrived), the second is a marble, and the third is a black copper. The black fire's haven't colored up again yet so I didn't take their pics.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Do fish normally do fine with priority shipping?


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

puppyrjjkm said:


> Do fish normally do fine with priority shipping?


yes


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I PMed you again. =D If you still have some available I'm ready to send payment.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Nymmers said:


> I PMed you again. =D If you still have some available I'm ready to send payment.



Hi Nymmers, I sent a reply a few minutes ago. I still some left, but mainly black coppers. I've been selling on AB as well and they have been going really fast.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I would love to buy one! But right now I 
don't have the money and the space right now.


----------



## astoda (Apr 23, 2011)

Are you still selling? Or have you sold everything already?


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

gosh I want a girl, but I live nowhere near there, I AM IN CANADA!  perhaps I will buy/rescue one from Petsmart and breed my own lol


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I wish I was close, I'd love a black copper for my new black copper HM boy. GL with the sales!


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

my six came in on wednesday and they all are beautiful. i am so in love with them all. thank you so much NIB i couldn't have bought better quality from anyone else.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Hoooooolllllyyyyy crap! pretty bettas at a cheap price o.0 i expected like $30 for one. I want one... X'D that male makes me faint hes soooooo pretty!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psychotic4mb3r (Jun 29, 2011)

Are there any more available? I have 7 now but would LOVE some of your babies! There beautiful!


----------



## AliciaH (Jun 5, 2010)

NIB BETTA said:


> Thanks Luimeril, I hope so to.
> 
> Burd, I can't hold them that long. Found out I have to go play soldier in the desert again. In other words, deploy for the fourth time. Trust me if I could I would hold onto these as long as possible.


 :thankyou: for serving!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

NIB BETTA said:


> Thanks Luimeril, I hope so to.
> 
> Burd, I can't hold them that long. Found out I have to go play soldier in the desert again. In other words, deploy for the fourth time. Trust me if I could I would hold onto these as long as possible.


I have no room for any more bettas but I just wanted to say "Stay safe and thank you."


----------



## Psychotic4mb3r (Jun 29, 2011)

Def stay safe!!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

NIB BETTA said:


> Thanks Luimeril, I hope so to.
> 
> Burd, I can't hold them that long. Found out I have to go play soldier in the desert again. In other words, deploy for the fourth time. Trust me if I could I would hold onto these as long as possible.


Stay safe and THANK YOU for your service!!!!


----------

